# HAMRADIO General > NEWS ข่าวสารทั่วไป >  HamRadio.co.th กำลังจะจัดกิจกรรมแจกของฟรีๆ ชวนเพื่อนๆมาช่วยแสดงความคิดเห็นครับ

## Admin

HamRadio.co.th กำลังจะจัดกิจกรรมแจกของฟรีๆ ชวนเพื่อนๆมาช่วยแสดงความคิดเห็นครับ 

คืออยากให้เพื่อนๆสมาชิกมาร่วมแสดงความคิดเห็นว่า จะจัดอย่างไรดี ตัวอย่างเช่น ตั้งคำถามแล้วให้สมาชิกตอบ หรือ ในรูปแบบอื่นๆดีครับ พอดีว่าแอดมินเองก็ไม่ค่อยถนัดในเรื่องจัดกิจกรรมสักเท่าไหร่ มาขอความเห็นครับ 

แนะนำกันเข้ามาได้นะครับ

เชิญชวนเพื่อนๆมาสมัครสมาชิกกันเยอะๆนะครับ รางวัลแรกที่จะนำมาแจก ก็เป็นเครื่อง.. วิทยุมือถือ YAESU FT-252 รุ่นล่าสุด สินค้าใหม่ครับ

----------


## fon49

จัดกิจกรรม "โพสดีมีประโยชน์กับเพื่อนสมาชิก" โดยนับจำนวนโพส และกำหนดช่วงเวลาด้วยครับ admin เช่นภายใน 1 เดือน เป็นต้นครับ

----------


## E22YQF

จัดกิจกรรม "โชว์เครื่องสะสม" ครับ เอาแบบเก่าสุด หรือสวยสุด โดยการโพสรูปเครื่องพร้อมแนบกระดาษเขียนยูสเนมให้เห็นด้วยครับ กรรมการก็เอาสมาชิกมาโหวดกันครับ เผื่อจะได้เห็นเครื่องสวยๆแปลกๆ  :Embarrassment:  ขอบคุณครับ  :Cool:

----------


## nongear

> จัดกิจกรรม "โชว์เครื่องสะสม" ครับ เอาแบบเก่าสุด หรือสวยสุด โดยการโพสรูปเครื่องพร้อมแนบกระดาษเขียนยูสเนมให้เห็นด้วยครับ กรรมการก็เอาสมาชิกมาโหวดกันครับ เผื่อจะได้เห็นเครื่องสวยๆแปลกๆ  ขอบคุณครับ


อันนี้ก็น่าสนใจครับ อยากเห็นเครื่องเก่าๆสวยๆมานานแล้วครับ

----------


## fon49

> จัดกิจกรรม "โชว์เครื่องสะสม" ครับ เอาแบบเก่าสุด หรือสวยสุด โดยการโพสรูปเครื่องพร้อมแนบกระดาษเขียนยูสเนมให้เห็นด้วยครับ กรรมการก็เอาสมาชิกมาโหวดกันครับ เผื่อจะได้เห็นเครื่องสวยๆแปลกๆ  ขอบคุณครับ


คนเบี้ยน้อยอย่างผมอดเลยหล่ะงานนี้ มีแต่เครื่องใช้งานคู่ชีพ ไม่ค่อยได้สะสมกะเขาเลยครับ

----------


## papakilo

> จัดกิจกรรม "โชว์เครื่องสะสม" ครับ เอาแบบเก่าสุด หรือสวยสุด โดยการโพสรูปเครื่องพร้อมแนบกระดาษเขียนยูสเนมให้เห็นด้วยครับ กรรมการก็เอาสมาชิกมาโหวดกันครับ เผื่อจะได้เห็นเครื่องสวยๆแปลกๆ  ขอบคุณครับ


+1.............

----------


## marin11

เอาชื่อทั้งหมดในกระทู้นี้แหละมาจับสลากกันเลย

----------


## karn_viriyadilok

แนะนำตัวครับ

----------


## e27eaz

กิจกรรมดีอย่างนี้หน้าสนใจมากครับ  :Embarrassment:

----------


## hs6sdc

เลขท้ายบัตรประชาชน 4ตัว หรือ 3ตัว ตรงกับหมายเลขเครื่อง3ตัวท้ายหรือ4ตัว รับไปเลยเครื่องแรก555วัดดวงครับ

----------


## holiday

เข้ามานั่งฟัง

----------


## surasit301

จับรางวัลแจกจากชื่อสมาชิกคัฟ

----------


## hamthai

หวัดดีครับ

----------


## e20pey

เห็นด้วยกับการเอาชื่อสมาชิกมาจับรางวัลครับ

----------


## nimanout

จัดกิจกรรมโชว์คลิปตลกน่ารัก ใครโดนใจก็รับของรางวัลไปเลย ^_^
การเล่นสล็อต

----------

